# Memory leaks on Symbol MC50 when coding in VB.net



## ShereKahn (May 15, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Symbol MC50 with a scanner and have written an application using VB.net 2003 utilising the scanner. What I have found is that the memory being used for each instance of the scanner isn't being released, even when I close the app completely. In fact the only way to release the memory is to do a hard reboot of the pda. Whilst this is a temporary fix it obviously is not an acceptible solution for my clients. Any help with this is greatly appreciated.

I am using the latest SDK from Symbol and upon the closing of each form which usees the scanner I call the .Dispose() method on the reader instance and set the reader instance = Nothing.

Thanks


----------



## mburke (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello,

Did you ever resolve this issue? I am not a develper. I'm an end user. My application is suffering from the memory leak issue. I'm getting a scanner enable error. I've been back and forth with the develper and have tried some patches but no luck. If you resolved this...how did you do it?

Thanks
mburke


----------



## ShereKahn (May 15, 2007)

Hi,

If you go to Start >> Settings >> System >> Symbol Settings and then to the tab System. Check what your platform id is, this needs to end in at least 19i. If the numbers are less than 19 you need to download the latest platform from symbol's website and load it. Loading the new platform will reset the device completely and you will have to reload your data and apps so backup the device if there is anything there you need to keep. If you still get errors, which I did, then send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you a dll and instructions on how to load it to fix that error (this is not the same error as the memory leak and happens if you are enabling and disabling the scanner quite a few times in quick succession) After doing both of these things I no longer have these issues.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------

